# The Good Theory



## Guest (Nov 18, 2009)

Depersonalization is a good thing!

I'll say it again: a good thing!

Well I started looking at DP differently when I read something that Phasedout24 said, which is that this condition isn't actually a disease and so it cannot therefore be "cured". And that it is a protective mechanism of the psyche.

Okay, so I thought about it and I realized that it's a self perpetuating cycle. Depersonalization came in to save us from something bad, and then it got stuck... and now we repeat the cycle by saying we need protection from DP itself. Ironic, isn't it? So I decided to think of DP as a good thing, *after all it's intentions are good.*

And then I began to not think about DP and every time a thought came up I just brushed it off by reminding myself that it (at least in intention) is a good thing. And slowly I'm feeling better. This also is like how many who recover say just forget about it and it takes care of itself and before you know it (over time) you are free and cured from it. Already I find myself changing ... not cured... but I feel good about it all at least! Call it forgiveness? DP Doesn't mean us harm, in fact it intends to protect us from harm! *shrugs*


----------



## Guest (Nov 18, 2009)




----------



## Guest (Nov 18, 2009)




----------



## Guest (Nov 18, 2009)




----------



## Guest (Nov 18, 2009)

ThoughtOnFire said:


>


I've got a fever and the only prescription is MORE COWBELL!!


----------



## Guest (Nov 18, 2009)

:lol:


----------



## voidvoid (Sep 5, 2008)

So you got sucked in by 4chan huh.


----------



## Guest (Nov 21, 2009)

More cowbell Inzom, more cowbell.


----------



## sedesrem (Nov 21, 2009)

wowww, i never thought about like that ! 
ilove it..
and im deffff gunna try it , thanxx!


----------



## Borisus (Nov 13, 2009)

Yeah, I'd agree. But waking up is insane. It's like a memory wipe on droids everytime I wake up. Takes me like 3 hours to understand what's going on and who I am, then another 3 to do something about it. I'd have to constantly concentrate and tell myself "This is good!" in order to feel better, unfortunately I'm not "there" constantly.. In fact I feel like I haven't been able to create an impacting thought in my mind for more than 4 years now...








Good post though, if those of you who have that much control can do it then yell it loud and proud "DP is goooood!!"


----------



## steb91 (Dec 23, 2009)

Borisus I have had DP for over a year now and it seems like it has come in stages. Right now I am in extreme memory wipes, I can't recall anything I do especially after sleeping. Also it feels like I don't remember anything from the past yearish, very droidish.


----------

